# What adult songs do your young kids dig?



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife's car is filled with kids songs and stories, but I kept my car a sanctuary of sound, and she can pick from my playlists. It's worked out really well. I am just compiling my second CD for my 5 year old girl. Her favourites from the first one were:

Alice in Chains: Nutshell (she liked listening to me learn to play it, so thought it was neat to hear 'those other guys' play it)
Beatles - Here comes the Sun
Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays (really cute hearing her sing along to this one. asks for it over and over)
Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting
Cracker - Happy Birthday
Gutter Twins - I was in love with you
Raconteurs - Carolina Drama
ZZ Top - Blue Jean Blues (she asks for the song where the lady steals the man's pants)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> My wife's car is filled with kids songs and stories, but I kept my car a sanctuary of sound, and she can pick from my playlists. It's worked out really well. I am just compiling my second CD for my 5 year old girl. Her favourites from the first one were:
> 
> Alice in Chains: Nutshell (she liked listening to me learn to play it, so thought it was neat to hear 'those other guys' play it)
> Beatles - Here comes the Sun
> ...


LOL! That's really funny, my 4 yearl old daughter LOVES Alice in Chains, No Excuses is her total fav. In no particular order:
Turbo - Judas Priest
Poke Face - Lady GaGa (some stuff I gotta have to excersise)
Fire Burning - Sean Kingston (see Above)
We will Rock you - Queen
Dirty Deeds (done dirt Cheap) ACDC
Can I play with Madness - Iron Maiden
Roly Poly - Little Willies or Dixie Chicks
Landslide - Fleetwood Mac.
There's lots more, but the ones above are her current "mommy can you play" list.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

In no particular order (verbatim from my 10 year old):

1) 'So What' by Pink
2) 'So' by that Japanese group that I forget
3) 'I Kissed a Girl' by Katy Perry
4) 'Please don't stop the music' by Rihanna
5) 'Daddy DJ' just that daddy dj I don't know who created that
6) 'Lady Gaga' by Lady Gaga
7) 'Crazy Frog' by Axel F
8) 'Numa Numa' both original and remix
9) go to youtube, type in Bach, scroll down click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVadl4ocX0M
10) Tenacious D (followed by a conversation and finding this link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol_75jFEpck



"Adult" is so subjective kqoct but kinda cool, he does like Bach!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i weaned my own kids on judas priest and ozzy. they were headbangers until they were about 12, and it was no longer cool to like the same music as your dad.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> .....until they were about 12, and it was no longer cool to like the same music as your dad.


ooooh, I have to be careful of that I suppose.
She get's her fair share of Sesame Street, Sound of Music, Air Supply, Faith Hill from her mom, so hopefully she will think my stuff is cooler. 

I think the first music she ever heard was Black Sabbath. Geezer's bass lines were soothing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> *Air Supply*


 child abuse!!!:sport-smiley-002:


sorry, couldn't resist a little pokekkjuw


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> child abuse!!!:sport-smiley-002:
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist a little pokekkjuw


what about husband abuse! she's dragged me to TWO Air Supply shows at the local casinos here. Payback she says for binging her to ZZ Top (even when the Pretenders were on the bill) and a Cracker/Camper van Beethoven show.

I showed her.... didn't even _invite _her to the last Chris Cornell show. I'll bring my kid next time. 

:smile:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i used to walk around the living room holding my daughter in my arms while singing every roy orbison song that i knew...as soon as i'd put her in her crib she'd pop right back up fully awake...time to bring out the big guns...the only way to get her go to sleep was a car ride blasting ac/dc's back in black...and sometimes the first black sabbath album for longer drives...
growing up she's enjoyed bon scott era ac/dc...jimi hendrix...scorpions...lynyrd skynyrd...led zep...pink floyd...every 80's rock ballad you can think of...both original and acoustic versions...all the classics...
these days at 17 she's into bands with really long names that i've never heard of...the kind with the "singers" that growl out lyrics that nobody can understand...that's when i casually mention how wonderful they are to write such beautiful love songs...that's usually accompanied by rolling eyes...but then mixes it up with blink 182,m&m,ladygaga,katyperry,paramour,avril lavigne...and all these other chick bands...
now she thinks my music is for "old people"...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> what about husband abuse! she's dragged me to TWO Air Supply shows at the local casinos here. Payback she says for binging her to ZZ Top (even when the Pretenders were on the bill) and a Cracker/Camper van Beethoven show.
> 
> I showed her.... didn't even _invite _her to the last Chris Cornell show. I'll bring my kid next time.
> 
> :smile:


Oh I bet she'd LIKE Chris Cornell. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

My little guy really digs Stevie Wonder. Just about anything SW gets him singing along in Toddler Babble. And...shhh...don't tell his mom, but we were rocking out to _Wendy Under The Stars_ the other day while we were going through the car wash.


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

1) Gore Veil - Deadly Snakes
2) Buffalo Soldier - Bob Marley
3) Here comes the Sun - Beatles (actually, their favourite band atm)
4) I Can Tell You - White Denim
5) Fashionable People - Joel Plaskett
6) Subteranian Homesick Blues - Bob Dylan
7) The Life of Dreams - Julie Doiron
8) Dragonfly - Low
9) Shine a Light - Wolf Parade
10 ) White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes

So far so good.
Though, our eldest daugther will belt out some Hannah Montana song that she heard at school, the odd time...
Uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhhh...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

When my daughter was young she really liked The Weight by The band. In public school she took up the flute in music class. Her second year she was complaining about all of the boring flute music but she still really like playing the flute. I went downstairs to my record collection and sais listen to this!! Jethro Tull. She freaked - loved it!!Playing the flute was now so much more interesting. She plays guitar now.

Brian


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My two grandsons can't get enough of "867-5309"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My older one loved David Lindley and El-Rayo X when he was a kid. Funny to hear 5 year-olds humming "Got to see that woman of mine" to themselves.

These days, I'm a little taken aback by my younger one in the basement with his new acquisition of Rock Band, screaming out "Psycho killer....qu'est ce que ce'est...fa-fa-FAH-fa-fa-fah-fa-faaah-fa....ohh-oh-oh-oh-aaaaaaaaah-YI-YI-YI-YIIIII!":smile:

When me kid sister was little, she brought Miles Davis "Bitches Brew" and one of my Fugs albums to school, to her grade 5 class, I think. The teacher was none too impressed when she put on "Wide wide river" ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04bCoHXDj6c ).


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

mhammer said:


> These days, I'm a little taken aback by my younger one in the basement with his new acquisition of Rock Band, screaming out "Psycho killer....qu'est ce que ce'est...fa-fa-FAH-fa-fa-fah-fa-faaah-fa....ohh-oh-oh-oh-aaaaaaaaah-YI-YI-YI-YIIIII!":smile:


Whoa! Rock Band has Talking Heads tracks in it? Coooooool. Nice to see kids with deeply good taste in music these days.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My 7 year old, through the wonders of Rockband - has picked up quite a taste for 80's era music - we were up north last week and all he wanted to listen to was "Captured" by Journey (Any Way You Want It is a Rockband tune) and Cheap Trick at Budokan (Hello There is on Rockband). 

He asked me to take him to the library this morning so he could look for some Bon Jovi (Livin' On A Prayer from Rockband...)

He's also a Chuck Berry fan (he's got an electric guitar in his room so he's workin' on Johnnie B. Goode and Promised Land) and he'll dabble in heavier stuff - but again, it's mainly tunes he knows from Rockband. My Own Worst Enemy by Lit, Eye of the Tiger by Survivor, Psycho Killer, etc...

He's started pointing out that a Beatles edition of Rockband comes out next week - and he's really hoping I get it for my birthday so he can play it. He's had my copies of the Red and Blue discs in his room for ages now. If he's up in his bed on time he gets to pick a CD to listen to for 30 minutes before he falls asleep and it's really helped making go-to-bed-time easier to handle for everyone involved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

fretboard said:


> If he's up in his bed on time he gets to pick a CD to listen to for 30 minutes before he falls asleep and it's really helped making go-to-bed-time easier to handle for everyone involved.


Gotta remember that for when my little guy is a bit older. At 21 months he's not in a position to negotiate sleep time yet. But I'm sure that day is coming soon enough.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Gotta remember that for when my little guy is a bit older. At 21 months he's not in a position to negotiate sleep time yet. But I'm sure that day is coming soon enough.


No kidding that's a great idea and somthing I may implement for my 4 year old. She can turn bedtime into two hours of pushback!


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

My son riffs on Zeppelin stuff, 'course he's 25, and heard that stuff since in utero.


----------



## PopRockGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> now she thinks my music is for "old people"...


 hahahahahahha~~~~~~~~~ that's awesome. "Old ppl" music is cool (I'm 25 btw.. ) But so is Avril Lavigne and Paramore!


----------

